# In Need Of Sb 9a Motor



## bama7 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a 1/4 hp motor on my lathe at the present time and I want or need, a 1/2 hp or 3/4 hp motor.  I have two 1 hp motors I appropriated, but they are just too big in size to fit on my motor bracket.  If you have one or know of one for sale or trade please let me know.  The best way to contact me is via email at: bama7and9@comcast.net.  I live in Middleburg, Fl 32068 just outside Jacksonville.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Bama7,
most machines will accept a 56 frame motor, a 3/4 hp 1750 rpm motor would be my choice for that lathe.
ebay usually has many options.
like this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-in-box-...110880?hash=item21030d1960:g:G0YAAOSwKIpWBgHZ


----------



## bama7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 29, 2016)

I put a HF 0ne hp motor on my SB9A while I was fixing my GE 1/4hp motor. I had to move the connection box out of the way but it wasn't very hard and it worked fine (pretty close fit), I put the GE back on after fixing it---much quieter and the 1/4hp has done all I have asked of it.


----------



## bama7 (Jun 30, 2016)

jocat54 said:


> I put a HF 0ne hp motor on my SB9A while I was fixing my GE 1/4hp motor. I had to move the connection box out of the way but it wasn't very hard and it worked fine (pretty close fit), I put the GE back on after fixing it---much quieter and the 1/4hp has done all I have asked of it.


That is good to hear.  HF has a big sale for the 4th, 25% off, I may just check with them.


----------



## bama7 (Jul 4, 2016)

I discovered I have a 1/3 HP motor, not a 1/4 HP motor.  I am almost sure I will just stick with the motor I have unless something really special comes long.  I do have a question for you guys though.  I have been told that the motor I am looking for is really hard to find and I have also been told sewing machine motors have most of the specs I want.  I was just looking at motors on ebay so I searched "sewing machine motors" and found this one, along with others.  I asked the seller a few questions and he replied back to me very quickly.  Here are my questions and his answers.    

Genuine Consew CSM1000 Servo Sewing Machine Motor 3/4HP CS1000 CSM550 SM550-1  ITEM # 151695455948

*High and low RPM on the motor?*  0 to 4200 RPM
*Do the controls that come with the motor make it a variable speed motor?  *There is a digital number speed setting, #1 goes at a speed, #2 goes faster, #3 goes faster etc.....
*Does the motor work in reverse direction?  *There is a prong pin that you can unplug and turn 180 degrees to change direction of motor.
*What is the shaft diameter?  *Shaft size is just below 5/8", small size.

I am very curious.  Does anyone think this "sewing machine motor" and it's controls would work on a metal lathe or wood lathe for that matter?  All thoughts and opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 4, 2016)

it may work but you may not wish to overspeed the spindle.
4200 rpms for a system normally operated at 1750 nominal, may be a bit dangerous. i'd take that into consideration first.
you can change pulley sizes to minimize the effect but then you'll be running the motor with very small pulleys or would need a jackshaft arrangement with further reduction.
i'm not saying it can't be done, but it won't come easy.
if you can provide a picture of the motor and/or- a diameter,  length & shaft size- i can find a replacement motor for you

the 56 frame had a lot of different hp ratings.
i have worked with motors from 56 frame 1/8 hp all the way up to special wound 5 hp 56 frame motors.

wow look at this one! it's 3 phase but what a deal!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-3-HP-1800...FRAME-3-PHASE-MOTOR-NEW-SURPLUS-/360755079636


----------



## bama7 (Jul 4, 2016)

Ulma Doctor, I think I am just going to stick with the 1/3 hp motor I already have.  I have contacted a guy that lives within a few miles of me who can check and repair my motor if it needs fixing.  I was just looking at ebay and saw those sewing machine motors and it got me to  thinking, which usually costs me money.  The prices on the motors and controllers was really good.  There is a knob on the front of the motor controller that will limit the rpm the motor will turn, so no need to worry about running the spindle too fast.  I have been reading some on google and saw where a guy used one on a 9 x 20 metal lathe and he was really happy with the results.  Thanks for the response.  Sounds like a war going on outside and one of my dogs is really nervous.  Have a great 4th.


----------



## bama7 (Jul 18, 2016)

Well my motor runs hot on occasion and I don't like that.  A guy close to me was supposed to rework it and get it right.  So far he has not gotten back with me.  I am not a patient man, but I am cheap.  I found a new motor on ebay for $42.00 shipped.  I believe it will need a frame.  The data plate calls for a 56Z so I will do some looking.  Here is a copy of the data plate.  Any thoughts?


----------



## glens5 (Aug 13, 2016)

The motor I have on my South Bend 9" is a reversible 1/2 HP which in my opinion is large enough.  The original motors on these lathes, from what I've read, were a specially designed instantly reversible model which I have never run across. I had at one time looked at adding a mechanical brake but instead opted to install a "dynamic" electrical brake instead. When the motor is switched off a timed DC voltage is applied through a resistor. The stopping torque is dependent on the setting of the resistor. Because the voltage applied is timed, after the lathe has stopped it can be re-positioned by hand since the braking is only applied for a second or two. The brake can also be easily be turned off with a toggle switch.
The brake I made is the second circuit and was designed around stray parts I had laying around and could be designed much simpler with the right parts.


----------



## wildo (Aug 15, 2016)

Bama7- you might check out this link if you haven't pulled the trigger on that motor yet (I realize your post was from nearly a month ago).
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/Motor Frame Size.ashx

For the last letter designation on the frame size, the C, H, and Z are certainly important. The "C" designation generally means that the motor is mounted axially from the face end. The "H" designation means that the motor can be mounted by the base. And finally the "Z" designation means that the shaft is a special size- perhaps shorter, smaller/larger diameter, etc. So be careful about the Dayton Z motor you posted a photo of. Perhaps the shaft size may not work for you.


----------



## Kernbigo (Aug 15, 2016)

i went with tread mill motor on my last 2 lathes no regrets, 1 hp


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 15, 2016)

bama7 said:


> I discovered I have a 1/3 HP motor, not a 1/4 HP motor.  I am almost sure I will just stick with the motor I have unless something really special comes long.  I do have a question for you guys though.  I have been told that the motor I am looking for is really hard to find and I have also been told sewing machine motors have most of the specs I want.  I was just looking at motors on ebay so I searched "sewing machine motors" and found this one, along with others.  I asked the seller a few questions and he replied back to me very quickly.  Here are my questions and his answers.
> 
> Genuine Consew CSM1000 Servo Sewing Machine Motor 3/4HP CS1000 CSM550 SM550-1  ITEM # 151695455948
> 
> ...


I looked into the sewing machine motor and after research, I found it not a good choice. The controls are an odd setup and not easy to work with or adapt. It CAN be done but it is not a simple install and run. There is an article on the net about using it and after reading what I would have to do , I abandoned that motor.


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a 1 hp, 1750 rpm motor on my SB 9 lathe and it fits just fine.

Get a 3 phase motor and a VFD. You won't regret it. Infinite speed adjustment and don't never have to move the belt.


----------

